# Farmers Insurance



## TFarmersAgent (May 7, 2015)

Hello all California Uber Drivers. I am a Farmers Insurance Agent and Uber Driver. Coming the end of May, we will be the only major Insurance Company to offer a special endorsement for Uber and Lyft Drivers. Don't go to some Non-Name brand company you have not heard of who says they have a coverage for drivers like us. Farmers has been around for over 80yrs and will have your back when something goes wrong. I will post more when the information becomes available. As well as my number to contact me or my agency for a quote. Let your fellow Uber driver insure whats important to you and make sure you are properly covered in the event of an accident.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

This should prove interesting. I'll bet the rates are more than I'm paying now with MetroMile


----------



## TFarmersAgent (May 7, 2015)

Yes it will be, and i am still in the process of learning what it will entail. But as the post said do you feel comfortable metromile will cover you in the event of a loss or give you the run around? Farmers has the highest rated claims dept of any other insurance company and you get me as your personal agent. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Runaround? You mean like the runaround I received from farmers when I had a slab leak? Yeah thanks, but no thanks, one bad experience with farmers is enough for one lifetime.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

TFarmersAgent said:


> Yes it will be, and i am still in the process of learning what it will entail. But as the post said do you feel comfortable metromile will cover you in the event of a loss or give you the run around? Farmers has the highest rated claims dept of any other insurance company and you get me as your personal agent. I will keep you posted.


Yes, living in California I feel well protected that ANY insurance company operating here in California will be forced to do what they say they do. The California Department of Insurance is not a do nothing red state protect big industry at all costs bureau. So are you calling MetroMile a non name? Even though they are affiliated with a known name? Is Farmers going to try to do what Geico did back east, quoting rates north of 200 dollars a month?


----------



## TFarmersAgent (May 7, 2015)

Yeah, a Slab leak or "water claim" your not going to find a company who likes to deal with that. I am sorry to hear you had a bad experience. 


Beur said:


> Runaround? You mean like the runaround I received from farmers when I had a slab leak? Yeah thanks, but no thanks, one bad experience with farmers is enough for one lifetime.


----------



## Tony_2015 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am curious. Will the farmers policy be primary in the event of a loss? Or is this endorsement just a way to expedite the claims denial process to be send the claim off to Uber's James River policy?


----------



## TFarmersAgent (May 7, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yes, living in California I feel well protected that ANY insurance company operating here in California will be forced to do what they say they do. The California Department of Insurance is not a do nothing red state protect big industry at all costs bureau. So are you calling MetroMile a non name? Even though they are affiliated with a known name? Is Farmers going to try to do what Geico did back east, quoting rates north of 200 dollars a month?


Like I said, I will update with more info as it comes it. But I do appreciate the interest.

Thank you,


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

TFarmersAgent said:


> Like I said, I will update with more info as it comes it. But I do appreciate the interest.
> 
> Thank you,


What is going to be the benefit of switching from MetroMile to Farmers for twice the price? 
What, you send out birthday cards like my old State Farm agent did for 20 years while prices went up yearly? 
Now, did you say Metromile does not really offer what they say they offer?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Have to laugh at this, TFarmersAgent probably thought this was a great place to troll for business. Little did he know we über drivers are well versed on the insurance issue. So much for shooting fish in a barrel, look out for those ricochets!


----------



## Tony_2015 (Apr 27, 2015)

OP does have a point about claims service, but really it depends on policy language. I've been in the insurance business for 15 years and the claims experience from a top three company will be smoother, for sure. 

The slab leak comment is another thing. Did you read the policy? Did Farmers have a legal obligation to pay based on policy language? They should have paid the claim, and if not, you would have had recourse in court. 

I tell all my employees: Read the policy. Read the policy. Read the policy. Everything you want to know is in there.


----------



## TFarmersAgent (May 7, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> What is going to be the benefit of switching from MetroMile to Farmers for twice the price?
> What, you send out birthday cards like my old State Farm agent did for 20 years while prices went up yearly?
> Now, did you say Metromile does not really offer what they say they offer?


I will be able to let you know later this month on on the details and benefits Farmers has to offer over MetroMile.


----------



## TFarmersAgent (May 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> Have to laugh at this, TFarmersAgent probably thought this was a great place to troll for business. Little did he know we über drivers are well versed on the insurance issue. So much for shooting fish in a barrel, look out for those ricochets!


As an Uber driver and Insurance agent, so am I. There is not trolling here other than your comment. I am here to help make sure we are all covered properly and help my fellow Uber drivers as well. I was informed of this new option to give drivers like us and wanted to spread the word.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Tony_2015 said:


> OP does have a point about claims service, but really it depends on policy language. I've been in the insurance business for 15 years and the claims experience from a top three company will be smoother, for sure.
> 
> The slab leak comment is another thing. Did you read the policy? Did Farmers have a legal obligation to pay based on policy language? They should have paid the claim, and if not, you would have had recourse in court.
> 
> I tell all my employees: Read the policy. Read the policy. Read the policy. Everything you want to know is in there.


I'm fully aware of what my policy covered, Farmers tried to claim I was covered because of a common slab. Had their adjuster done their homework properly they would have caight there's a 24" gap between slabs and while it appears there's a common wall because the townhomes look connected from the outside there's actually a 24" insulation gap as well.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## TFarmersAgent (May 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> I'm fully aware of what my policy covered, Farmers tried to claim I was covered because of a common slab. Had their adjuster done their homework properly they would have caight there's a 24" gap between slabs and while it appears there's a common wall because the townhomes look connected from the outside there's actually a 24" insulation gap as well.
> 
> Thanks for playing.


This whole thread is about AUTO INSURANCE for us Uber drivers who I am trying to help. I am sorry you had a bad experience with your HOME INSURANCE. Lets stick to the subject at hand and not make your problems everyone else's. I am not asking you to buy my insurance when available just offering options. So if you are done trash talking Farmers you may leave the thread.

Thank you sir for Playing...


----------



## Tony_2015 (Apr 27, 2015)

Beur said:


> I'm fully aware of what my policy covered, Farmers tried to claim I was covered because of a common slab. Had their adjuster done their homework properly they would have caight there's a 24" gap between slabs and while it appears there's a common wall because the townhomes look connected from the outside there's actually a 24" insulation gap as well.
> 
> Thanks for playing.


You should file a complaint with the dept of insurance. Most companies will pay ambiguities simply because they want to avoid paying loss adjustment expense and the claim if they lose. Claims that are clearly not covered are denied. For example, when you are driving livery and your policy excludes coverage when transporting passengers for hire/for profit.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

TFarmersAgent said:


> This whole thread is about AUTO INSURANCE for us Uber drivers who I am trying to help. I am sorry you had a bad experience with your HOME INSURANCE. Lets stick to the subject at hand and not make your problems everyone else's. I am not asking you to buy my insurance when available just offering options. So if you are done trash talking Farmers you may leave the thread.
> 
> Thank you sir for Playing...


I simply replied to questions another member asked about my previous policy. Your attitude exemplifies my previous experience with Farmers. Nice to see their training in customer service is consistent after all these years. What a great representation of the Farmers brand you are, I'll be sure to share this with Farmers.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Tony_2015 said:


> You should file a complaint with the dept of insurance. Most companies will pay ambiguities simply because they want to avoid paying loss adjustment expense and the claim if they lose. Claims that are clearly not covered are denied. For example, when you are driving livery and your policy excludes coverage when transporting passengers for hire/for profit.


This claim was adjudicated in the California courts, Farmers lost.


----------



## Tony_2015 (Apr 27, 2015)

Beur said:


> This claim was adjudicated in the California courts, Farmers lost.


Good for you man. Farmer's has the money, that's for sure.

I am very interested in seeing how all this insurance for Uber plays out. There will be some very interesting developments to come. Uber is a behemoth and the regulators have been so kind to them. It's perplexing. I feel bad for anyone that needs the James River policy to pay in a timely manner.


----------



## kuber10 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is this coverage only in California, or will it be offered nationwide?


----------



## Farmer Guy (May 7, 2015)

kuber10 said:


> Is this coverage only in California, or will it be offered nationwide?


It is rolling out at the end of the month here in California. As far as other states, you will have to contact your local agent.


----------



## Drivin' Mike (Mar 11, 2015)

TFarmersAgent said:


> Hello all California Uber Drivers. I am a Farmers Insurance Agent and Uber Driver. Coming the end of May, we will be the only major Insurance Company to offer a special endorsement for Uber and Lyft Drivers. Don't go to some Non-Name brand company you have not heard of who says they have a coverage for drivers like us. Farmers has been around for over 80yrs and will have your back when something goes wrong. I will post more when the information becomes available. As well as my number to contact me or my agency for a quote. Let your fellow Uber driver insure whats important to you and make sure you are properly covered in the event of an accident.


I want your contact info. I am very interested. I don't like Metromile's Metronome gizmo.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Drivin' Mike said:


> I want your contact info. I am very interested. I don't like Metromile's Metronome gizmo.


Just curious what is the deal with the dongle concern? 
I initially did,until I learned you can turn off the GPS function if not UBERing. I hae yet to do so,after all, if you carry a phone you are being tracked. I also have seen some of the functions it provides might be beneficial. If the car gets stolen it acts like a LOjack. If you forget where parked, yea right,call an UBER then, but it shows where your car is. It notifies you if you are parked with street sweeper restrictions. And best of all it does not record,or at least use driver behavior as does the Progressive dongle.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Farmer Guy said:


> It is rolling out at the end of the month here in California. As far as other states, you will have to contact your local agent.


 Weren't you going to get back to us and let us know how much extra the Farmer's product was going to be that allowed TNC?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Weren't you going to get back to us and let us know how much extra the Farmer's product was going to be that allowed TNC?


POST # 24 /@frndtheDuvel: Bison observes
that Since 7th May,
*crickets*.....hmmmm. Did You notice he
changed from TFarmersAgent to the
Ambiguous Farmer Guy...and... PLUS
Driver ?


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

I got quoted $325mo! from Farmers here in So Cal. Are you ****in high! What kind of " Crock of Shit" line do you think is gonna justify that expense?!


----------

